# Bareboats in Puerto Rico?



## 42ndstreet (Oct 15, 2004)

I have twice used Footloose in the BVIs and had great times. 
But I have family in Puerto Rico. Anyone know of any charter companies there?
Much appreciated.


----------



## isasbread (Jun 27, 2007)

You can go to this link and ask he companies that have this service.
Puerto Rico Guest™ - Puerto Rico's Signature Magazine


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

I don't think PR has any bareboat charters due to the multitude of reefs and navigational issues which don't lend themselves to bareboating. 
Here's a crewed one:
Sailing and Snorkeling in Puerto Rico Aboard Erin Go Bragh Charters


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I think your going to have to fly to St Thomas to find bare boats.


----------



## bareboatskipper (Dec 15, 2006)

Stardust had a base out of Fajardo, I chartered with them in 2001 and had a great week checking out Culebra and surrounding areas. Several of the small islands had moorings, but Dewey is too shallow to dock so it was dingy in only. Stardus has been purchased by Sunsail so check with them to see if the base is still open.


----------

